# Idaho Spring Bear Hunting



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Anyone on this site have any experience doing an unguided spring bear hunt in Idaho? Doing a little research on it and just thought it would be helpfully to talk to someone that has been out there. Any input is appreciated. PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------

